

3M Files Trademark and Anti-Cybersquatting Lawsuit Over Domain Names - bhartzer
http://www.billhartzer.com/pages/3m-files-trademark-and-anti-cybersquatting-lawsuit-over-domain-names/
3M Corporation has filed a trademark infringement and anti-cybersquatting lawsuit over domain names that appear to be similar or confusingly similar to their trademark. But in this case, it appears as if they're suing everyone, not just the domain name owners.
======
bhartzer
Take a look at the huge list of people they're suing, including Domains by
Proxy, Godaddy, and even web hosts.

